# What is an ideal temperature diff between inside & outside?



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Last spring I added insulation to my exterior walls and increased the loose fill in the attic from about 8" to about 20". 

I've noticed that on average, the temperature is about 20 degrees colder outside than inside during the cool fall nights, and during the summer I stay about 20 degrees cooler than it is outside with the air going. 

Is this about average, bad, or possibly good? My house is 1100 sq foot, built in the 40s.. I have a new 1.5 ton 13 seer system. Just wondering whether I need to start looking at storm windows or more insulation?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

sheslostcontrol said:


> Last spring I added insulation to my exterior walls and increased the loose fill in the attic from about 8" to about 20".
> 
> I've noticed that on average, the temperature is about 20 degrees colder outside than inside during the cool fall nights, and during the summer I stay about 20 degrees cooler than it is outside with the air going.
> 
> Is this about average, bad, or possibly good? My house is 1100 sq foot, built in the 40s.. I have a new 1.5 ton 13 seer system. Just wondering whether I need to start looking at storm windows or more insulation?


My house only has blown insulation in the attic. The other morning, it was 45 in the attic, 66 inside, 65 in the basement. Heat had not kicked on all night, due to thermostat goes down to 60 at 9:30. I personally would not worry.

What are you trying to get to, not paying anything to the utilities? That is never going to happen.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> My house only has blown insulation in the attic. The other morning, it was 45 in the attic, 66 inside, 65 in the basement. Heat had not kicked on all night, due to thermostat goes down to 60 at 9:30. I personally would not worry.
> 
> What are you trying to get to, not paying anything to the utilities? That is never going to happen.



Your set back temp is too low. Your furnace will burn more gas than you are saving when it recovers from 60* to your normal daytime


----------



## veesubotee (Nov 22, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Your set back temp is too low. Your furnace will burn more gas than you are saving when it recovers from 60* to your normal daytime


Since he didn't state what is daytime setpoint is, what in your opinion would be a maximum (# of degrees) setback?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hvaclover said:


> Your set back temp is too low. Your furnace will burn more gas than you are saving when it recovers from 60* to your normal daytime


Until it gets colder, it stays at 60 at night (9:30). Once night temps get down to zero or below, then night goes up to 62. As for burning more NG, that is debatable, because in reality we do not see a huge bill during Winter, because we watch the set points for the thermostat. Daytime it goes from 67 from 6:30 to 8:30 in the morning to 62 at that time, then goes back to 67 at 3:30. Our house does not loose much during the day. It stays around 66 to 68 during the day. Now, when it is really cold and blustery in the extreme Winter, I have seen it drop to 62, but the furnace will kick on to Stage 1 to take the chill out of the air.

Our house does not loose heat during Winter, as I have explain in other threads, I have taken a very proactive approach in energy conservation, and knowing how to use the HVAC system to the best way to also save monies.

Last year for January to February our bill from Ameren was actually $130. On average during Winter heating months it is around $50 - $65 a month. Summer our bill is only $17. Electric is only around $80 - $90 depending on if it is Summer or Winter, compared to what Ameren would charge for electric rates.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Since your normal waking comfort point is well below the norm than the set back rule is not viable in this case.

60* LAMAO...some refrigerated cabinets are kept at that temp~snicker chortle~:whistling2:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hvaclover said:


> Since your normal waking comfort point is well below the norm than the set back rule is not viable in this case.
> 
> 60* .some refrigerated cabinets are kept at that temp.


Sorry, but that is not as low as some people keep their homes, regardless of the time of day. 60 is comfortable for sleeping in our house, 62 or higher is too warm. Tell you what, you keep your home at the temp that you like, I will keep mine at a temp that saves me money in the long run.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> Sorry, but that is not as low as some people keep their homes, regardless of the time of day. 60 is comfortable for sleeping in our house, 62 or higher is too warm. Tell you what, you keep your home at the temp that you like, I will keep mine at a temp that saves me money in the long run.


??...don't get cranky with me. I didn't sat anything to offend you.

If you want to keep your home at 60, knock yourself out.

I was just giving you some friendly advice based on what the majority of people keep their set points at. Since you obviously like it colder than the norm than that advice is not applicable to you. I had no way of knowing that since you did not post it.

But I did the math on how much gas you save keeping the a 2* differential.

From the numbers I got the cost does not make it worth while.

Have a happy


----------

